# Series One with D11



## kencaz (Jun 16, 2007)

I have an old Series one unit and am attempting to control my D11 Direct TV box.

I have read that code 10074 works but I don't know under which manufacture or even if the series one has that code available. 

Has anyone gotten the S1 unit to communicate with the D11?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Is either one of those a DirecTv with TIVO unit?


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

He has a Stand Alone Series 1 Tivo, and a Directv D11 Standard Receiver.

The 10074 code has an A, B or C. There is little difference between the 3 Codes, one just changes channels a little faster than the other.

But, hope you have been reading about the D11. It has got to be the worst receiver for using the IR Blaster. And unfortunately, you do not have the low speed data or serial options with it.

Good luck


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Check out the adapter from Paterson Technology


----------



## kencaz (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks all for the replies.

Even if I did get TiVo to change the D-11 I still need a matching program guide. 

I can currently use it fine using the D-11 AutoTune and manually programming TiVo.

I think I'll just look into a DirectTiVo box to upgrade the D-11.

Thanks again

KC


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

stevel said:


> Check out the adapter from Paterson Technology


One problem with that adapter. The USB ports on the D11, in fact any Directv receiver or DVR are disabled.

You need to hack the unit before you can even consider an adapter.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

wolflord11 said:


> One problem with that adapter. The USB ports on the D11, in fact any Directv receiver or DVR are disabled.
> 
> You need to hack the unit before you can even consider an adapter.


I think you are confused. The USB port is on the D11 and it does work without any "hacking". The TiVo end connects with a serial cable.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

I know the Tivo end connects with the Serial Port. The problem is with the USB connection that plugs into the Directv Receiver.

All Directv Receivers be they Standard or DVR are disabled. You need to hack the Directv unit to enable the USB Ports.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Heres another Thread with the same problem. The USB adapter does not work. The OP went back to using the unreliable IR Blaster:

D11 and USB Adapter


----------

